# Trying to get a toned stomach



## General85 (May 15, 2013)

Hi so I'm trying to help a female friend out, she's quite petite at 5'2, weighs 52 KG and currently consumes 1250 calories. She already has a fairly flat stomach and in general, fairly toned, however, she is still not satisfied with her stomach and wants to lose the small amount of fat she may have. How can she do this? Would her macros need to be 40p/40c/20f? How much protein should she consume, how many calories even?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its all personal...my girl finds she comes in better with less carbs and higher protein....but not until she is very strict with the diet..... some foods bloat her which may do the same for your friend.... any photos of the mid section? what is her diet like right now in terms of the carbs she eats.... any sugar and anything refined bloats mine as do some vegetables like too much broccoli or sprouts etc..... she does better on spinach, okra and things like that...... for carbs we also use things like blueberries which she digests really easily (and taste nice too)....its a lot to do with what she tolerates...rather than a one size fits all approach...


----------

